# Software of Super TV USB 2.0 TV Box



## kb4460312 (Feb 22, 2012)

Product Description: I have an External TV card with a Trade name as "Super TV USB 2.0 TV Box". At black side it is written "USB 2.0 TV tuner Box". In user's manual it refers as "USB2.0 TV Tuner Video Vivid Series". Inside the manual its software is refers as "honestechTVR2.5" installation wizard. Outside the Packing case is printed as "Super Glaring Series Digital Video". 

Problem: I lost CD ROM. I want to use the same for Laptop having Windows 7 Ultimate O/S. Can someone provide me the Software that is needed to use this card? Can any one help me?

Krishna


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try here Driver Updates | Honest Technology


----------



## kb4460312 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dear Joeten,

Thanks for your response. But Product ID is not matching. Exact product is here Black USB TV Tuner_Scheduled TV Recording,high quality

Can you please review once again and help me?

Krishna


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I 'am sorry but so far I can find nothing for that model you might have some luck trying the drivers for some of these usb 2 tv tuner driver - Google Search


----------

